# My Halloween King



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

This is my Halloween king, I've nicknamd him George. LOL









Here's a video of him working.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the look of this guy - different and very regal in a menacing way.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool.

Did you make the spider?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I hope you'll be posting a how-to on this. It really surprised me when he jumped so far and so fast. There's no way could get something like this done for this year, but I'd love to have one for 2010. How-to?


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I will be posting a how-to, as soon as I get a few miutes! LOL Thanks for the compliments! 
Yes I made the spider too, her name is Spot.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wasn't expecting straight up, and I bet the TOT's won't either. He's going to get lots of scares.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I really like him and he'd look great in my front yard reminding passers-by about my annual haunt. I think I could get the raising movement to the height, but can't figure out how the arms are being raised and lowered.

Thanks for the video!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat. The upward movement was unexpected! Spot is cute.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Spider, I love that he gets so tall, he goes from big scary guy to Frickin huge scary guy! Nice work!


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice Spider. The 'up' motion is pretty smooth too. Good job.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'd love to know what you used for the popup too. Which cylinder and what controller?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*cue evil laugh* i think there will be more then a few tots that will be peeing their pants! great work spider!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, George is awesome, very good scare! Spot is cool. Love the names.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

George is going to scare a whole lot of tot's....good job there Spider!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

WHOA that guy really launches! Wasn't expecting that.... yeah, that'll scare the hell out of a few this year! Great job!!


----------



## franciszek (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi...
Actually George to much horrible and I like your work and collection of scary images.It seems your imagination and thinking is too much horrible.Anyways post the further changes of it and I am eagerly waiting for this. Stay connected.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome! On both! Great work!


----------

